# first owlet hatched today :D



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

my first of 4 owlets has hatched today at 9:14pm, im so happy and the mother is doing a great job looking after it and ripping the food small enough for it etc.

i do however have one question, as this is the first clutch ive had ive never had to register them so who would i phone to do this, i have all the records ive been keeping i.e male and female ring numbers, when they were laid and hatched


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

give defra a call and they will advice but am sure you have to ring them first so you can put the ring number on there paper work


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> give defra a call and they will advice but am sure you have to ring them first so you can put the ring number on there paper work


i mean i have the parents ring numbers


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah but the chicks will have to be rung


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i have spoken to defra and people on the phone today and they have given all the info i need to get them rung an registered


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

gaz0123 said:


> my first of 4 owlets has hatched today at 9:14pm, im so happy and the mother is doing a great job looking after it and ripping the food small enough for it etc.
> 
> i do however have one question, as this is the first clutch ive had ive never had to register them so who would i phone to do this, i have all the records ive been keeping i.e male and female ring numbers, when they were laid and hatched


Congrats! Let me know if you are selling any babies when they are ready, am on the lookout for some 😃


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the first one has died today , i didnt think it would make it as it looked half the size and was really weak, owlet 2 has come out today though and is double the size of the first one so i hope he or she makes it, 2 eggs left two hatch i hope they all make it


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

gaz0123 said:


> the first one has died today , i didnt think it would make it as it looked half the size and was really weak, owlet 2 has come out today though and is double the size of the first one so i hope he or she makes it, 2 eggs left two hatch i hope they all make it


Oh no :-( sorry to hear that. I know it often happens in the wild, hope the others make it! 😔


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

hi, awesome news this is, I was just wondering if you were intending on selling the babies? i am not interested in bying at the moment but im curious as to how much they go for? obviously if i ever even pondered such an animal i would do masses of research and construct an awesome aviary for it, but for now im just gauging interest i guess!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

chrisgard said:


> hi, awesome news this is, I was just wondering if you were intending on selling the babies? i am not interested in bying at the moment but im curious as to how much they go for? obviously if i ever even pondered such an animal i would do masses of research and construct an awesome aviary for it, but for now im just gauging interest i guess!


i am more interested in the quality of the home its going to rather than how much i can sell it for, not sure if i will be selling any at the mo, but if i do it would only be one of them as i love my owlies too much  :lol2:

if i did sell it would be advertised on here anyway


----------

